# My Model A



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

this is my model A I use it in parades and when I am at home sometimes I use it to plow and fertilize


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I like your A!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet! I love the old Johnny Poppers


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you do the restoration on it? Nicely done!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks show room condition.


----------

